# What is the definition of a blue nose pitbull?



## paulo077

Can someone please post a pic of what a blue nose pitbull is supposed to look like? Thanks!


----------



## American_Pit13

All 4 of these dogs are from the same litter, nose color just depends on what genes are given from each parent to each pup.

Blue nose








Red nose 








Black nose








This is a Blue dilute. She has a blue nose but often times it is called a "violet" nose due to it being a bit lighter from the dilute.








All are just color of nose and thats it.

Most go with coat color just like with people eye color often times goes with certain hair color.

For example you can't have red dogs with blue noses or blue dogs with black or red noses. But red dogs can have black noses.


----------



## paulo077

Can a blue pitbull have a red nose?


----------



## American_Pit13

paulo077 said:


> Can a blue pitbull have a red nose?


No

Blue and red are recessive colors. They have to get the same gene ( red or blue) from both parents for that color to show.

A blue pitbull will only have a blue or "violet" colored nose.


----------



## paulo077

Thanks man


----------



## Beautynut

american_pit - GREAT explanations!

Thank you!


----------



## FloorCandy

Always a pleasure to see pics of your pups, I still think your dilutes and champagnes are the prettiest dog's I've ever seen!


----------



## razors_edge

if the nose is blue its a blue nose...if its a red then red nose....right or wrong??


----------



## American_Pit13

razors_edge said:


> if the nose is blue its a blue nose...if its a red then red nose....right or wrong??


Yep. Whatever color the nose is thats what you call it.


----------



## performanceknls

I think the confusion with nose color is BYB try to pass them off as a bloodline. A nose color is just a nose color. American Pit13 had a great post with pics, thanks girl!


----------



## spnall4

Great explanation!


----------



## DaddyDiezel

> Great explanation!


Agreed, very thorough and straight forward, with pup pics to boot


----------



## megz

Nice posts all, especially americanpit13
awesome explanation of colors
one thing i didn't see was the fact that color of nose does not make for a different "pit bull".


----------



## koonce272

performanceknls said:


> I think the confusion with nose color is BYB try to pass them off as a bloodline. A nose color is just a nose color. American Pit13 had a great post with pics, thanks girl!


took the words right out of my mouth. BYB ftl


----------



## jsgixxer

All the pups are cute. But i really like the Blue dilute.


----------



## redsky

Not to step on any ones toes but that champagne female is mix of red nose bred to blue nose blood not a blue dilute per say. Just as a cinnamon is a combo of red and blue without both colors neither color could exist.

very well put definition and example of a blue nose although there are several variations to all the colors blue can be solid blue which is posted or greyish blue as well:










These two pics below is a blue brindle but it's odd because her dad is my red nose cinnamon male midas and her mom is a reverse blue brindle so there are all sorts of variation in blues, reds blacks etc:


----------



## chic4pits

performanceknls said:


> I think the confusion with nose color is BYB try to pass them off as a bloodline. A nose color is just a nose color. American Pit13 had a great post with pics, thanks girl!


i agree with this, i've seen to many times ppl in the paper have 'red noses' for sale. ....and usually think to myself, great..just what our breed needs, someone else having pups that dont know anything...
very good post american pit!


----------



## Proud Marine Dad

Good thread everyone and I hope the uninformed learn all of this.
I am sick of little kids asking me, "Is your dog a blue nose or a red nose?"
I say, "She's a black nose." 
I have one even better.....one teen age boy said to me, "Your dog is a Pitbull mix isn't it?" I said, "Yes she is." He said, "I could tell because of her color." I said, "What?" He said, "Yes, purebred Pitbulls are brown and white and she is solid dark brown." I almost laughed out loud by his ignorance. :hammer:


----------



## chic4pits

Proud Marine Dad said:


> Good thread everyone and I hope the uninformed learn all of this.
> I am sick of little kids asking me, "Is your dog a blue nose or a red nose?"
> I say, "She's a black nose."
> I have one even better.....one teen age boy said to me, "Your dog is a Pitbull mix isn't it?" I said, "Yes she is." He said, "I could tell because of her color." I said, "What?" He said, "Yes, purebred Pitbulls are brown and white and she is solid dark brown." I almost laughed out loud by his ignorance. :hammer:


i would of laughed in his face...not meaning too...but dang......that's a good one, not full bred cuz of the color...hahaha.....


----------



## American_Pit13

redsky said:


> Not to step on any ones toes but that champagne female is mix of red nose bred to blue nose blood not a blue dilute per say. Just as a cinnamon is a combo of red and blue without both colors neither color could exist.
> 
> very well put definition and example of a blue nose although there are several variations to all the colors blue can be solid blue which is posted or greyish blue as well:


You are exactly right and I get into this in another thread of how that color comes about. The reason I mention the dilute is for the nose color. It is a blue nose but more of a diluted color and not the deep blue you see come with a blue coated dog. But still a blue nose none the less.

Not stepping on any toes I just didn't get all into that color for this thread lol.. I was just going on nose color.

But she is correct the color is not a " blue dilute" like a blue is a dilute of black, but the nose is just a diluted color. Also one reason the nose can appear red on a champagne pup.

As for blues coming in many variations yep! Especially now a days.


----------



## Hirihat

Proud Marine Dad said:


> Good thread everyone and I hope the uninformed learn all of this.
> I am sick of little kids asking me, "Is your dog a blue nose or a red nose?"
> I say, "She's a black nose."


I actually have to say, I welcome little kids asking me questions about any of my dogs. I have found that creating a positive experience for the small kids help derail the negativity they often hear from other adults and on tv. In fact, my next door neighbor's son was actually punished to write lines by his teacher last fall because he brought in pictures for show and tell of himself and my dogs. The teacher berated him for playing with pitbulls and proceeded to tell the class pits are all killers. Well, the boy (who's 8) didn't like that and told the class the teacher was wrong and needed to go meet some real dogs! LMAO!!! Needless to say, his mama had words with the teacher, he was not punished by the school and he actually changed classes. His mom did send the teacher a pitbull calendar for Christmas 2008! We are currently working to get a bite prevention program and dog meet and greet going for the local schools....it's really an uphill battle, though especially when the EDUCATORS are so ignorant!


----------



## American_Pit13

Hirihat said:


> I actually have to say, I welcome little kids asking me questions about any of my dogs. I have found that creating a positive experience for the small kids help derail the negativity they often hear from other adults and on tv. In fact, my next door neighbor's son was actually punished to write lines by his teacher last fall because he brought in pictures for show and tell of himself and my dogs. The teacher berated him for playing with pitbulls and proceeded to tell the class pits are all killers. Well, the boy (who's 8) didn't like that and told the class the teacher was wrong and needed to go meet some real dogs! LMAO!!! Needless to say, his mama had words with the teacher, he was not punished by the school and he actually changed classes. His mom did send the teacher a pitbull calendar for Christmas 2008! We are currently working to get a bite prevention program and dog meet and greet going for the local schools....it's really an uphill battle, though especially when the EDUCATORS are so ignorant!


I have always welcomed kids to learn about the dogs but never really thought much about what I was doing till the other day.

We where at a park and a group of 6-8 kids came over ages10-12ish and they where loving on the pups and started talking about pitbulls.

One boy went on about how he sneaks his dogs food outside out of his dinner because he hears them cry that they are hungry in the back yard and that his parents barely feed them.

Another boy went on to talk about how his mother fights them for money.

It was terrible seeing kids this age caught up in this and even being raised by these "people" they still had nothing but love and compassion for those dogs.

A friend of mine and I sat and talked to these kids about proper ownership and the things you can do with these dogs and gave them a much better view of what they could have with this type dogs in the future.

And some authorities where contacted.


----------



## Proud Marine Dad

Hirihat said:


> I actually have to say, I welcome little kids asking me questions about any of my dogs. I have found that creating a positive experience for the small kids help derail the negativity they often hear from other adults and on tv. In fact, my next door neighbor's son was actually punished to write lines by his teacher last fall because he brought in pictures for show and tell of himself and my dogs. The teacher berated him for playing with pitbulls and proceeded to tell the class pits are all killers. Well, the boy (who's 8) didn't like that and told the class the teacher was wrong and needed to go meet some real dogs! LMAO!!! Needless to say, his mama had words with the teacher, he was not punished by the school and he actually changed classes. His mom did send the teacher a pitbull calendar for Christmas 2008! We are currently working to get a bite prevention program and dog meet and greet going for the local schools....it's really an uphill battle, though especially when the EDUCATORS are so ignorant!


Wow! What an ignorant teacher but the outcome was great!
People like that are like racists that lump all of a group into one. 

I do try and educate the kids as well when I walk Tasha and many pet her.
Some say, "does she bite?" and I say, "just little kids!" j/k :rofl:
I tell them no she does not and I wouldn't keep her if she bit people as that is not the kind of dog they are. I try and educate them a little on human versus animal aggression and hope they understand it a little at least.


----------



## Hirihat

The thing that always amazes me is that the PARENTS will be afraid but the kids run right up and it usually ends up with the parents coming over and meeting the dogs, too. I socialize all of my dogs very heavily and they love kids even though I don't have any. For some of the parents it seems to be more impressive how good my dogs are with little ones given that they do not live with kids. We have some kids around the corner who literally shout "pittiebulls" and run with their arms outstretched for hugs when they see us coming! Of course, the 6 year old thinks my rotts and catahoula are pits, too, no matter how many times we tell her different!


----------

